# Cycling glasses, what's the point?



## thecube (3 Oct 2014)

Now obviously there is a purpose to wearing glasses whilst cycling, especially in certain conditions like bright sun. But, given how much they can cost, are they more of a fashion accessory? I am a glasses wearing (standard glasses), so not sure what advantage i'd get by putting on contact lenses to then wear cycle specific glasses. The reason I ask since pretty much every other cyclist I see seems to wear some funky specs. I mean on a cloudy day how do clear lenses improve visability? Is to stop getting insects in the eyes? Does it prevent the crying effect when going fast? I genuinely don't know. Maybe there is no comprehensive answer.


----------



## Rooster1 (3 Oct 2014)

More so on a road bike, with speeds of say 20+ mph, the wind, bugs and muck get in your eyes. I wear specs, but can't wear contacts, so I have some prescription cycling glasses. Normal glasses let the wind and crap in, whereas cycling glasses wrap the airflow around away from the eyes. With contacts alone, you can expect watery eyes and muck getting in. A rider on the Ride 100 had to abandon at 47 miles as the rain washed one of his contacts out. This is an extreme example, but relevant all the same. He was annoyed he forgot to take his cycling glasses. 

For me, they are essential


----------



## glasgowcyclist (3 Oct 2014)

thecube said:


> Now obviously there is a purpose to wearing glasses whilst cycling, especially in certain conditions like bright sun. But, given how much they can cost, are they more of a fashion accessory? I am a glasses wearing (standard glasses), so not sure what advantage i'd get by putting on contact lenses to then wear cycle specific glasses. The reason I ask since pretty much every other cyclist I see seems to wear some funky specs. I mean on a cloudy day how do clear lenses improve visability? Is to stop getting insects in the eyes? Does it prevent the crying effect when going fast? I genuinely don't know. Maybe there is no comprehensive answer.


 

I use them to reduce the chance of dust, grit, rain or any crap thrown up by other vehicles getting into my eyes. At £3.99 from Lidl they're not meant to be a fashion statement!

GC


----------



## confusedcyclist (3 Oct 2014)

Travelling at 30 mph downhill in and among the local traffic and get hit in the eye with a chip/bug/stick (or whatever it was) and you will suddenly see the point in cycling specific glasses!

I learnt this on my very first ride, thankfully I could see just about enough to perform an emergency stop, it could have ended much worse!


----------



## Kestevan (3 Oct 2014)

if you ever hit a fly or other large insect at 30+ you will know why some form of glasses are recommended.
As you can pay anything from £3 to £300 for a pair of glasses, people will make their own judgments on cost/style.

Personally as a "normal" glasses wearer I prefer my wrap around bike glasses as they are more secure and keep the wind from drying out my eyes.


----------



## thecube (3 Oct 2014)

Well I do wear glasses all of the time (well apart from running races), but not cycle specific ones. So I guess that eliminates the problems mentioned. I know you can pay a lot more than £3.99 for them! So in a word there is no point me getting any, I should just stick to me standard eye glasses?


----------



## confusedcyclist (3 Oct 2014)

Yes, as bugs/dust will still get in!


----------



## thecube (3 Oct 2014)

Kestevan said:


> Personally as a "normal" glasses wearer I prefer my wrap around bike glasses as they are more secure and keep the wind from drying out my eyes.


 
Ah, that answers my question a bit. Whilst I do feel my glasses are secure my eyes still ened up streaming when I am going fast, so a closer fitting wrap around style might prevent this then? I don't mean to sound ignorant asking this question, just curious, not sure whether or not I a missing out and need to splash out a few quid. Although I work in a lab, maybe a pair of wrap around lab specs will do.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Oct 2014)

Buy these and you'll be a happy camper.

http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-pro-triple-lens-sunglasses/

Comfortable, good lenses for a variety of conditions, adjustable, grippy and good value.


----------



## thecube (3 Oct 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Buy these and you'll be a happy camper.
> 
> http://www.wiggle.co.uk/dhb-pro-triple-lens-sunglasses/
> 
> Comfortable, good lenses for a variety of conditions, adjustable, grippy and good value.


 
I had seen these ones, looks like a good price for a variety of lens types. Maybe too late for my first sportive this weekend mind.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Oct 2014)

thecube said:


> I had seen these ones, looks like a good price for a variety of lens types. Maybe too late for my first sportive this weekend mind.



Yeah, you'd be pushing it I reckon! 

My one criticism would be that the rubber nose piece is rather wide, though it can be adjusted it doesn't set for long. I do have a very narrow bridge, and I could be doing something wrong.


----------



## thecube (3 Oct 2014)

AndyRM said:


> Yeah, you'd be pushing it I reckon!
> 
> My one criticism would be that the rubber nose piece is rather wide, though it can be adjusted it doesn't set for long. I do have a very narrow bridge, and I could be doing something wrong.


 
I have a small nose (unlike the rest of my family!) so this might be a problem. I might try and get to Evans tomorrow and see what they have. Not sure I'd get much joy from Halfords.


----------



## AndyRM (3 Oct 2014)

thecube said:


> I have a small nose (unlike the rest of my family!) so this might be a problem. I might try and get to Evans tomorrow and see what they have. Not sure I'd get much joy from Halfords.



Evans stock Endura stuff which is excellent. Their Shark range is pretty much the same as the DHB. The Stingray version is a couple pounds more but you get four lenses and the bridge is a bit narrower.


----------



## Brightski (3 Oct 2014)

thecube said:


> Now obviously there is a purpose to wearing glasses whilst cycling, especially in certain conditions like bright sun. But, given how much they can cost, are they more of a fashion accessory? I am a glasses wearing (standard glasses), so not sure what advantage i'd get by putting on contact lenses to then wear cycle specific glasses. The reason I ask since pretty much every other cyclist I see seems to wear some funky specs. I mean on a cloudy day how do clear lenses improve visability? Is to stop getting insects in the eyes? Does it prevent the crying effect when going fast? I genuinely don't know. Maybe there is no comprehensive answer.


I wear clear cycling glasses most of the time it's the insect thing for me, don't really wear them much in the winter..


----------



## luckyfox (3 Oct 2014)

Thanks to great advice from @BRounsley I invested in specs a short while ago. Best buy in ages  

They are great as a bug shield but as i can change the lenses too the clear ones are ideal now it's dark first thing.


----------



## Luked1980 (3 Oct 2014)

I got a pair of these - i paid £8 for mine and they are great

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ROCKBROS-..._SportsSunglasses_SM&var=&hash=item2593dc0e91


----------



## Rooster1 (3 Oct 2014)

thecube said:


> I have a small nose (unlike the rest of my family!) so this might be a problem. I might try and get to Evans tomorrow and see what they have. Not sure I'd get much joy from Halfords.



See how you get on without cycling glasses @thecube on your sportive.


----------



## mjr (3 Oct 2014)

Lab specs work fine, at least at my medium speeds. Edit: as long as they're the non fogging sort.


----------



## Profpointy (3 Oct 2014)

looks like I've been very lucky getting away without them for 40+ years.

I guess I've had a fly in the eye about twice which could have been avoided


----------



## maltloaf (3 Oct 2014)

I have some Endura Spectral yellow glasses which are excellent for dry conditions but pretty much useless in any sort of rain or road spray. The lenses seem to hold the water drops and soon they end up in the jersey pocket.

Are there any of similar price which are better for repelling water ?


----------



## cd365 (3 Oct 2014)

I will not ride a bike without glasses, they are a must have for me.
When I took road riding up again a few years ago I used a pair of clear safety glasses for a few weeks, after a stone was spat up by a car and hit my glasses I knew that I would never ride without some sort of eye protection.


----------



## BRounsley (3 Oct 2014)

Just to echo what people have said I never leave home without a pair. Just a hint of a cold wind and I look like I work in an onion chopping factory.

I commuted thought summer with a cheap pair of sunnyies but I’m also a fan of “Endura Spectral Glasses”. Good for the money and the mirror tint version is handy for this time of year.

I recently went out and bought a pair of “POC DO Blade” at an eye watering price (pun intended). It was a real eye opener (pun intended). The lenses are amazing when you go from strong light into shade, they just handle the contrast great. I’m very pleased with them, but they are very much “only on the bike” styling.

Are they 13 times better than the Endura, well no, but maybe 5 times better.

I just need to make sure I don’t sit on them.....as then I would be crying!!!


----------



## vickster (3 Oct 2014)

I want some prescription cycling glasses to stop watery eyes in winter, but at £200-300+ they are low down my list of wants! (most seem to have inserts which don't appeal, I will only buy direct glazed)


----------



## mjr (3 Oct 2014)

maltloaf said:


> Are there any of similar price which are better for repelling water ?


Have you tried using proper glasses cleaner on them? I've one from vision express which discourages water, at least for a while.


----------



## Saluki (3 Oct 2014)

thecube said:


> I had seen these ones, looks like a good price for a variety of lens types. Maybe too late for my first sportive this weekend mind.


Pop down to your local Argos and grab a pair of the Muddy Fox cycling glasses. They are about a tenner and have interchangeable lenses. I've had mine for about 3 years now. I have better ones for the majority of the time now but those MF glasses are still really good. They will certainly do you for this weekend's sportive.


----------



## J1888 (3 Oct 2014)

I wear pair of Aldi specials with changeable lenses: clear, sunglass UV protected, and yellow.

Absolute steal!


----------



## T4tomo (3 Oct 2014)

vickster said:


> I want some prescription cycling glasses to stop watery eyes in winter, but at £200-300+ they are low down my list of wants! (most seem to have inserts which don't appeal, I will only buy direct glazed)



thats what get a second pair free is for, I have some with a blue tint so pretty much covers all cloud / sun conditions , granted they arent wrap around but keeps the bugs out andthe worst of the wind off.


----------



## MontyVeda (3 Oct 2014)

I tried some clear wrap around cycling glasses as do tend to get a bit tearful whilst riding... but they made no difference... in fact, they just got in the way when i needed to wipe my eyes.


----------



## vickster (3 Oct 2014)

Well I got some from Specsavers which are a bit wraparound but still very watery eyes as the lenses aren't that big unfortunately

Can't get proper cycling glasses on the high street unless go for Oakleys at ridiculous sums (and I really don't like the styling anyhow!). Have to do online which is a pain as can't try them on etc

I am quite close to Optilabs but the decent styles are insert only, suppose I could go and have a butchers at some point


----------



## Kestevan (3 Oct 2014)

A quick wipe down with Mr Sheen on the outside of the lens will help prevent water build-up. Not infallible, but seems to work at least as well as the "proper" motorbike visor rain-treatments.


----------



## thecube (3 Oct 2014)

Well some good suggestions here, i will probably opt for a cheap pair to try first. but for my sportive on Sunday I'll wear my old eye glasses, it didn't do laurent Fignon any harm! Anyway, I have other things to worry about regarding that event, like only covering half the distance in training!


----------



## PaulSecteur (3 Oct 2014)

cd365 said:


> I will not ride a bike without glasses, they are a must have for me.
> When I took road riding up again a few years ago I used a pair of clear safety glasses for a few weeks, after a stone was spat up by a car and hit my glasses I knew that I would never ride without some sort of eye protection.



I had a similar experience. I hadn't used to wear them, then after ribbing a mate for being too "Safety first" (High vis, reflectives, lights during the day...) he got me to try some. That ride I had a stone thrown up and hit the glasses. Always have them on now. I have lost count of the amount of mates that have tried and not returned these...

http://www.decathlon.co.uk/arenberg-cycling-sunglasses-category-0-clear-id_8118518.html

At a fiver a pop its worth it if they wear them!

If you have been doing some riding with effort, then stop for the lights or whatever, pull them a little way down your nose to prevent fogging. Push them up again when you set off.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (3 Oct 2014)

The only time I wear glasses is when I'm time trialling. That little extra bit of speed seems to make my eyes hurt/water without them.

At all other times I don't bother, because I seem to spend half the ride pushing the damn things back up my nose!


----------



## ChrisEyles (3 Oct 2014)

I use a pair of lab safety glasses... pretty much the same as a cheapo pair of cycling ones. 

I'm afraid I am one of the "Safety First" brigade, but of all the safety gear cycling glasses are my least favourite. I don't much like wearing any type of sunglasses etc and much prefer the feeling on a fast downhill when I "forget" to take them with me. Then again I've had some near misses (mainly monster bugs splatting me in the face at 25+mph) and wished I'd remembered them! 

If you ride fast, and cover a lot of miles, I guess you are pushing your luck a little if you don't wear any sort of eye protection. Must get better at remembering mine...


----------



## andyfraser (3 Oct 2014)

I used to only wear my wrap-around sunglasses and only when it was sunny but had too many near misses with bugs, stones and dust on the off-road sections of my commute. So I've been using:
http://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/CLARTCGIL/areo-tornado-cycling-glasses-with-interchangable-lenses

They're comfortable so I forget I'm wearing them. They haven't fogged up like my wrap-around sunglasses used to. They seem pretty tough.


----------



## subaqua (3 Oct 2014)

one thing to be mindful of is the duration ratings of some of the cheaper glasses. they can have maximum durations of an hour or so before the eyes need a break from them . even some expensive ones can have a low limit. 

I wasn't aware until i read the instructions on safety glasses in work properly. 

I wear normal prescription glasses and don't have a big problem but if you do get crap in your eye it is painful.


----------



## slowmotion (3 Oct 2014)

I rode into a cycle path underpass beneath a runway at Schipol Airport five years ago, straight into a swarm of little black flies. The resulting acid mush in my eye sockets stung like crazy for the next hour. I subsequently bought a few pairs of Bolle Contour safety glasses for less than a tenner a pop.

http://www.nothingbutsafetyglasses.com/products/glasses/bolle-contour-esp

Unfortunately, unlike Oakleys, they didn't make me irresistible to women and add 5 mph to my average speed.


----------



## boydj (3 Oct 2014)

vickster said:


> Well I got some from Specsavers which are a bit wraparound but still very watery eyes as the lenses aren't that big unfortunately
> 
> Can't get proper cycling glasses on the high street unless go for Oakleys at ridiculous sums (and I really don't like the styling anyhow!). Have to do online which is a pain as can't try them on etc
> 
> I am quite close to Optilabs but the decent styles are insert only, suppose I could go and have a butchers at some point



Look on the Oakleys as an investment. I've had mine for about 7 or 8 years now, so they have more than justified the cost, which included transitions lenses so they could be used at night. The lenses are ready for replacing now as the little nibs that hold them in place are crumbling with age and the prescription could do with being updated.

I would not ride without glasses for eye protection.


----------



## moo (3 Oct 2014)

I retrofitted a pair of Aldi glasses with some spare prescription lenses. No way I'm paying hundreds for them.


----------



## The Brewer (3 Oct 2014)

Greenfly the last few weeks have been horrendous,,,,, extra protein though


----------



## Katherine (3 Oct 2014)

Without glasses, my eyes stream, especially in the mornings when it's a bit chilly. They have protected me from stones, flies, dust etc. It's up to you if you want to protect against glare and UV .Even clear cycling glasses have UV protection. Endura do an anti fog range, which really work.


----------



## YahudaMoon (3 Oct 2014)

Not read all up thread but......

Yeah, people on race bikes going to work in lycra always have shades on for some bizarre reason, and a helmet ha

Its a fashion thing, they dont do anything, they have a place in cycling, cycling through the city for work on a dull day aint one unless its really cold. Or maybe Im not going fast enough?

Lycra and a wool hat is my look, no helmet and no shades unless its a long day in the saddle on a sunny day then I'll get the glasses out, though I find eye wear so annoying, bit like a helmet


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2014)

boydj said:


> Look on the Oakleys as an investment. I've had mine for about 7 or 8 years now, so they have more than justified the cost, which included transitions lenses so they could be used at night. The lenses are ready for replacing now as the little nibs that hold them in place are crumbling with age and the prescription could do with being updated.
> 
> I would not ride without glasses for eye protection.


That's fine if your prescription doesn't change and you don't lose or break them...and I have never seen a pair I like so it's easy not to buy them! I wear glasses on the bike, just my normal ones or some old sunglasses with prescription


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Oct 2014)

I even wear safety glasses over my contact lens if i'm having my hair cut! Am i being to careful?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (4 Oct 2014)

Machine Mart have my glasses of choice. Although they are just safety glasses, no prescription. Should work over contacts. As with others, too much stuff trying to hit your eyes for me to be comfy without. Gloved & glasses are my minimum for safety kit.


----------



## LimeBurn (4 Oct 2014)

Ive had aldi and decathlon glasses but asked for some Oakley Radarlock paths for christmas last year, I love them and yes I could easily wear something cheaper but theyll give me a few years service and i wear them off the bike too, flys and chippings in the face are painful enough but you only have one pair of eyes so ill cover them as best I can.


----------



## slowmotion (4 Oct 2014)

[QUOTE 3310984, member: 9609"]I don't know what these ones are, but it takes the best part of an hour to get rid of the pain, most bug things wipe out quite easily but these little black things are horrible, it does feel like some sort of acid. I do have glasses but rarely wear them




[/QUOTE]
Those are the ones! Much smaller than a house fly but bigger than aphids or midges. And very black. Truly horrid little buggers.


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (4 Oct 2014)

What's next? Face masks to stop the flies goin' in, or nose clips to avoid unpleasant smells?


----------



## cd365 (4 Oct 2014)

YahudaMoon said:


> Not read all up thread but......
> 
> Yeah, people on race bikes going to work in lycra always have shades on for some bizarre reason, and a helmet ha
> 
> ...


If you had bothered to read up you would have found out that glasses are worn to protect the eyes. I don't wear them as a fashion accessory but as a required safety item.

I found your post a bit weird.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (4 Oct 2014)

Back in pre Oakley, pre Greg Lemond days we never wore eye wear apart from non cycling specific sunglasses on occasion. I don't know how we managed ! Nowadays for all but the winter months I never ride without them, on those odd days when for whatever reason I don't I can practically guarantee an insect/seed/dust strike within minutes of starting the ride. I use cheapo Decathlon glasses with amber lenses, enough to stop glare but bright enough for dawn/dusk/tree cover.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (4 Oct 2014)

When I ride down a hill in really chilly weather, the tears are joyful ones, because I'm out enjoying Nature instead of being a complete woos inside a house .


----------



## DWiggy (4 Oct 2014)

IMO they are a must, they keep dist, grit and bugs out along with UV protection and I feel naked with out them now!


----------



## Keith Oates (4 Oct 2014)

I wear normal glasses when I'm riding the bike but even with them I have a problem with sweat dripping onto the lenses. I have to push them to the end of my nose and look over the top but with cycling specific glasses I couldn't do that so I never try riding with them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## glenn forger (4 Oct 2014)

Katherine said:


> Without glasses, my eyes stream, especially in the mornings when it's a bit chilly. They have protected me from stones, flies, dust etc. It's up to you if you want to protect against glare and UV .Even clear cycling glasses have UV protection. Endura do an anti fog range, which really work.



Yep, me too, on cold mornings my eyes stream with tears, I buy cheapo wrap-around shades from Primark or Aldi, without them it looks like I've watched a particularly sad episode of Little house On The Prairie, the one where the daughter goes blind or something.


----------



## glenn forger (4 Oct 2014)

Come to think of it she probably went blind cos of no cycle glasses, think on.


----------



## youngoldbloke (4 Oct 2014)

I bought some Power Race from Planet X with prescription inserts, photochromatic and hydrophobic lenses. Was amazed at how effective the hydrophobic lenses are., don't recall ever having to wipe them while riding in rain.


----------



## Dragonwight (4 Oct 2014)

Yep always wear the orange ones they keep the crud out,stop your contacts drying out and are very good at stopping things like fags tossed out of car windows from burning your eyes out.


----------



## MarkF (4 Oct 2014)

Same as others, eyes streaming, dust/grit, bugs etc I always wear them, my Aldi ones are for best, usually I wear assorted 1-2 Euro sunglasses that I pick up in Spain.


----------



## thecube (5 Oct 2014)

Well, I bought some from Halfords in a hurry and didn't like them. But, i'd borrowed some safety specs from work and they were pretty good. I did enjoy my first sportive apart from the extra 3 miles! one sign was missing, about 20 cyclist followed each other like sheep and took a massive short cut, I actually spent 30 seconds to look at the map and went back, only one guy came with me.


----------



## mjr (5 Oct 2014)

Wow. Some of the comments made me double check that this is about glasses, not hats...


----------



## subaqua (5 Oct 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> Back in pre Oakley, pre Greg Lemond days we never wore eye wear apart from non cycling specific sunglasses on occasion. I don't know how we managed ! Nowadays for all but the winter months I never ride without them, on those odd days when for whatever reason I don't I can practically guarantee an insect/seed/dust strike within minutes of starting the ride. I use cheapo Decathlon glasses with amber lenses, enough to stop glare but bright enough for dawn/dusk/tree cover.




amber lenses should NEVER be worn in bright conditions as they are designed to enhance what is visible. they are NOT sunglasses. Bolle , UVEX , Oakley will all give good advice on protective glasses. being the mercenary I am I get them all to come to site for demos and have learned a lot about protective glasses


----------



## subaqua (5 Oct 2014)

mjray said:


> Wow. Some of the comments made me double check that this is about glasses, not hats...



how many sets of eyes do you get ? 

do what you can to protect them , they are a little more sensitive than my head


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (5 Oct 2014)

subaqua said:


> amber lenses should NEVER be worn in bright conditions as they are designed to enhance what is visible. they are NOT sunglasses. Bolle , UVEX , Oakley will all give good advice on protective glasses. being the mercenary I am I get them all to come to site for demos and have learned a lot about protective glasses


The American Academy of Opthalmologythinks otherwise...
"The color and the degree of darkness do not tell you anything about the lenses’ ability to block UV light...
Whether blue light is harmful to the eye is still controversial.Lenses that block all blue light are usually amber colored and make your surroundings look yellow or orange. The tint supposedly makes distant objects appear more distinct, especially in snow or haze. For this reason, amber sunglasses are popular among skiers, hunters, boaters, and pilots."
http://www.aao.org/eyecare/tmp/sunglasses.cfm


----------



## mjr (5 Oct 2014)

subaqua said:


> how many sets of eyes do you get ?
> 
> do what you can to protect them , they are a little more sensitive than my head


Yeah, that's the sort of comment I meant!

I ride every day, mostly without goggles. I get maybe one thing a year in my eye. I don't know about you, but I see things coming and have a protective covering that can extend over the eye...


----------



## countertony (5 Oct 2014)

I bought a pair off ebay for about £25 (with a nice case and a variety of lens shades from clear through yellow/orange to that weird oil-slick-style mirroring), and had the inserts glazed at Specsavers (about £40). If my prescription changes in two years, it'll be another forty quid - not bad, all things considered. 

Before then I'd had bugs get in behind my regular glasses in the past, almost putting me off into the verge, and (far more often) wind causing my eyes to water if I'm going anywhere north of 35 km/h. Doesn't happen at all any more, and the shades don't fog any worse than my regular glasses.


----------



## guitarpete247 (5 Oct 2014)

I had a "fly in the eye" incident, many years ago, down hill and coming up to a roundabout. It hurt so much, and I was concentrating on staying upright, I closed both eyes as I couldn't work out which eye it was in. With both eyes shut I braked and came to a stop, thankfully safely and in a straight line. I now wear glasses .


----------



## subaqua (6 Oct 2014)

mjray said:


> Yeah, that's the sort of comment I meant!
> 
> I ride every day, mostly without goggles. I get maybe one thing a year in my eye. I don't know about you, but I see things coming and have a protective covering that can extend over the eye...


so you only rarely get crud in your eye. good for you

having had stuff in my eye and knowing the pain of getting it removed and still being able to see the mark it left I think otherwise.

you knock yourself out in not wearing them but i can guarantee that a high velocity stone wont be stopped by the extendable eye covering.


----------



## thecube (6 Oct 2014)

I must admit that not having streaming eyes whilst going downhill was quite nice for once. Still, since I rarely wear contact lenses i'll probably be back to standard eye glasses next ride.


----------



## subaqua (6 Oct 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> The American Academy of Opthalmologythinks otherwise...
> "The color and the degree of darkness do not tell you anything about the lenses’ ability to block UV light...
> Whether blue light is harmful to the eye is still controversial.Lenses that block all blue light are usually amber colored and make your surroundings look yellow or orange. The tint supposedly makes distant objects appear more distinct, especially in snow or haze. For this reason, amber sunglasses are popular among skiers, hunters, boaters, and pilots."
> http://www.aao.org/eyecare/tmp/sunglasses.cfm




I am going on the information supplied by Bolle and UVEX , oh and Hoya lenses at glasses demonstrations in work. and the body you quote are mercans anyway


----------



## Berties (6 Oct 2014)

Always wear glasses whilst riding,on my commute I ride east into the sun under a canopy of trees and that's the only time I don't have them on ,can't see the rough road conditions ,it's a fast down hill run ,by the end of it my eyes stream,as I tend to ride through river valleys to leave home and return the bugs are plentiful
I also have been hit in the face from passing cars flicking grit and dust up,and as I have been to a and e more times over the years to get my eyes washed out ,I wear safety / riding glasses all the time where my eyes are at risk


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (6 Oct 2014)

subaqua said:


> I am going on the information supplied by Bolle and UVEX , oh and Hoya lenses at glasses demonstrations in work. and the body you quote are mercans anyway


I also note that when you see photos of British and US soldiers on patrol in the desert that they are often using amber lenses. But if you'd prefer to trust the word of sales reps...


----------



## Leodis (6 Oct 2014)

I wear non cycling specific Oakleys on sunny days and clear Endura ones for everyday (though in between pairs of Endura as the last set broke)


----------



## Mark1978 (6 Oct 2014)

Having a dragonfly hit my glasses at a combined speed of what must have been 30 odd mph has convinced me to always wear glasses. Cant imagine what that would have felt like hitting me in the eyeball.


----------



## DiddlyDodds (6 Oct 2014)

I use De Walt safety / impact glasses, at under £4 you cant go wrong
http://www.coleparmer.co.uk/Product...a2hzVOX2_DZUqcX5zYtoPZys0pcmFxzPkzBoCkObw_wcB


----------



## w00hoo_kent (6 Oct 2014)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I use De Walt safety / impact glasses, at under £4 you cant go wrong
> http://www.coleparmer.co.uk/Product...a2hzVOX2_DZUqcX5zYtoPZys0pcmFxzPkzBoCkObw_wcB


Agreed, and they come in clear or slightly tinted so you can choose depending on the weather. I went for clear ones from my local Machine Mart for the Ride London 86.


----------



## subaqua (6 Oct 2014)

Flick of the Elbow said:


> I also note that when you see photos of British and US soldiers on patrol in the desert that they are often using amber lenses. But if you'd prefer to trust the word of sales reps...


when the amber ones cost more and they are discouraging us from buying ? yeah that looks like a good salespitch. .maybe , just maybe as the british and american army don't supply decent comfortable kit the soldiers have bought the amber ones in the belief they are better,.

Have a good read of EN166 regarding shading colours, UV protection etc. 

Maybe amber in prescription lenses is OK . I am not really sure as it is way outside of the knowledge I need. 

one other thing too.check the maximum duration rating on the glasses too. some have ridiculously low time limits for wearing on them. lowest one I saw was 1hr then needed to not wear specs for at least another hour. 

EN 166 F for normal use against high speed particles with a low energy impact the S rated ones are a bit pants


----------



## cd365 (6 Oct 2014)

DiddlyDodds said:


> I use De Walt safety / impact glasses, at under £4 you cant go wrong
> http://www.coleparmer.co.uk/Product...a2hzVOX2_DZUqcX5zYtoPZys0pcmFxzPkzBoCkObw_wcB


I posted these glasses in the Bargains thread, I bought a pair for non-cycling use and after I wore them realised that they would make great cycling glasses. £2.99 at the minute, bargain.


----------



## Flick of the Elbow (7 Oct 2014)

Amber glasses from Decathlon, £4.99, meet both EN166 for impact protection and EN1836 for UV protection. What's the problem ?
http://www.decathlon.co.uk/arenberg-cycling-sunglasses-category-1-yellow-id_8118519.html


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (7 Oct 2014)

I've got a pair of Bolle safety glasses (clear) but the DeWalt ones look as good and cheaper. Thanks!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (7 Oct 2014)

cd365 said:


> I posted these glasses in the Bargains thread, I bought a pair for non-cycling use and after I wore them realised that they would make great cycling glasses. £2.99 at the minute, bargain.




Or if you want to push the boat out and get some fancier De Walt impact glasses
http://www.snssafety.co.uk/dewalt-i...-p-2220.html?gclid=CJXI08X1msECFQHmwgodhh0Amw


----------



## subaqua (7 Oct 2014)

Nothi


Flick of the Elbow said:


> Amber glasses from Decathlon, £4.99, meet both EN166 for impact protection and EN1836 for UV protection. What's the problem ?
> http://www.decathlon.co.uk/arenberg-cycling-sunglasses-category-1-yellow-id_8118519.html


nothing as they have the correct ratings. How many amber glasses get sold without any rating. 

Had a google about the amber issue and nearly all manufacturers recommend them for low light levels over bright conditions. There are some caveats given and then they explain about the UV protection levels and colour filtering and uvex have a massive chart with all sorts of colours and uses. 

Amber showed up as low light level but not night time ( so Bono can feck right off) . Am going to arrange another glasses demo and get a tech guy down and get some direct answers .


----------



## GrasB (7 Oct 2014)

I've found safety specs to be down right annoying on bikes. Most will mist up instantly at low speeds, scratch massively when you try to wipe dirty water off them & will pit inside a ride if sweat gets onto them. I'd be lucky to get 4 weeks out of a pair.

Switching to medium price (£30~£50) sports glasses with swappable lens meant a pair of lenses will last 18 months & are £5 (clear) to £25 (mirror finish w/tint) or £45 (mirror finish polaroid, for which I have my original pair as they're only any use in 'perfect' summer or cloudless winter weather) a pair depending on the finish.

As to the original question what's the point if it's not sunny? Not having your eyes dry out in very cold conditions, stopping persistent eye watering, prevent getting fine debris in your eyes (eg. road salt/grit), large object protection, allow you to look down the road when heading into snow/sleet/hail.


----------



## SpokeyDokey (7 Oct 2014)

I have very limited vision in my left eye (pseudomonas infection) so I'm very fussy about eye protection.

Apart from stones that cars throw up and bugs (a bee being a fairly weighty thing to hit the eye) there are also close encounters with overhanging foliage on cycle paths etc - some of these are 'thorny' and christ knows how much damage they could cause to an unprotected eye.

If I had a choice of helmet or glasses I'd go glasses every time.


----------



## andyfraser (7 Oct 2014)

That reminds me, back in the days when I rode motorbikes (late 80s - early 90s) I hit a bumble bee at 70mph on the A34. Not only did I really feel it but I couldn't see out of the visor due to liquidised bee. Luckily I was in the left hand lane and was able to slow down, lift my visor so I could see and pull over to clean my helmet.


----------

